# WTB Fruit flies



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Looking for some melanogaster fruit fly cultures either Saturday at Havre De Grace show or prior to then in NJ (Cherry Hill) area.

If you have flies, I would also be interested in isopods or springtails as well but flies are most important.

Please email me at [email protected]

Thanks for your help,

Greg


----------

